# 3 day week



## bridge (15 Dec 2009)

Hi
I am going on a three day week after christmas. I know i can sign for 2 but how long does this last and if i were to become fully unemployed after say another 4 months would i be able to sign for a full 12 months for the 5 days or would my 'stamps' run out earlier as i would have used some by signing for a 3 day week for 4 months.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Dec 2009)

Sw work on the basis that you have an entitlement to 312 days benefit. This can be claimed by 6/5/4/3/2 days per week until 312 days exhaust (sundays don't count. The only way the cycle is broken is if you don't claim for a period of 52 weeks when any claim after that is treated as a 'new' claim with 'new' qualifying conditions.


----------



## bellandbear (16 Feb 2011)

Can I ask you a question.  I am on 3 days but getting 94.00.  My husband rang Revenue about our tax credits and they asked him was on on 3 day a week.  He said yes now I have to pay tax on it.  I thought you did not have to pay tax when you worked 3 days a week. Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (16 Feb 2011)

bellandbear said:


> Can I ask you a question. I am on 3 days but getting 94.00. My husband rang Revenue about our tax credits and they asked him was on on 3 day a week. He said yes now I have to pay tax on it. I thought you did not have to pay tax when you worked 3 days a week. Thanks


 This is a taxation question. please post in correct forum.


----------

